# braid knots



## fishin daily (Oct 13, 2007)

does anyone know a good knot for braid. I just switched my rods to try it out and the few knots that i know just slip through


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

There are several other threads talking about this but the knot that I recommend is the Seaguar Knot.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Look at the last block Line to swivel/tackle:



Hands down Palomar double line two times through.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Double your line - run it through the eye of the hook and then back through again - then tie an improved overhand clinch knot. Superior strength!!!


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Save me some typing. Go here lots of good info. <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl3_ctlEditableSubject>Braid to Mono Knots "Da Best"


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

You will gets lots of opinions here and it also depends on what you fishing, light tackle inshore, or off shore?

if you're fishing inshore you're gone to want to use flourocarbon, the most popular seems to be 10lb braid to 15/20lb flourocarbon.

I use a *double uni-knot*, *8* wraps with the braid side, and have cut the leader down to 7 wraps (I'm gone to try 6 and see if that works as well)

The key is to do it propery and test it aggressively, if you made a mistake it will snap right away. when done right i have NEVER had a failure at the knot!

http://www.in-fisherman.com/magazine/guides/cg2003Sp_Uniknot/

http://www.animatedknots.com/uniknot/index.php

http://www.fish4fun.com/Joining2Lines.htm


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.powerpro.com/using/albright.asp


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

Uni. Easy to tie, evenat night. 70% breaking strength. My 8 year daughter can even tie it properly. Use 7 or 8 wraps for braid.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *drlile (4/13/2008)*Uni. Easy to tie, evenat night. 70% breaking strength. My 8 year daughter can even tie it properly. Use 7 or 8 wraps for braid.


I agree, uni to uni,very easy and strong. I was looking at that chart above and if I'm only geting 40% line strength, then that's all I need. Usually my leader will break before the knot will. (I use 20# leader, 10#spider wire ultra cast braid)


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *PaleRed (4/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *drlile (4/13/2008)*Uni. Easy to tie, evenat night. 70% breaking strength. My 8 year daughter can even tie it properly. Use 7 or 8 wraps for braid.
> ...


:withstupid


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with the uni as well. Very easy to tie, can do it blind folded. I use it for just about everything. If you only learn one knot, this would be the one.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

> *lobsterman (4/13/2008)*http://www.powerpro.com/using/albright.asp


I have done well with this. On my shark rigs I had 50lb PP spliced with 40lb mono spliced with an 80lb mono "top shot". I always torture test the knots before I call them good. Also wetting both the mono and PP prior to tying is a good idea.


----------

